# Bad Smell



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

There's a bad smell in the kitchen area of my RV. I spent a lot of time trying to track it down and have finally decided that it is coming from the kitchen sink. dH insisted that he couldn't smell anything, But finally decided that I was right. I'm pretty sure it's coming from the kitchen sink because I decided to fill the sink with some water and after doing that I can no longer smell anything. If it's the P-trap drying out wouldn't filling the sink or just using the the sink take care of that?

I checked a lot of the website and they keep referring to a vent. Does anyone know where this vent is located on the 290 RLS? I have tried boring stuff down the trap like cleaning fluids and even the blue stuff from the bathroom with out good results. DH should be able to fix this but doesn't seem as motivated as I am because he can't smell anything. Any suggestions would be welcome. Thank you.

Edited to fix spelling errors.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

While I do not have your particular model, all units have a vent to the roof to vent the black and gray tanks.

I suggest that you check on the roof to make sure the vent is not clogged--wasps love to build nests while units are parked or stored, and if the vent is clogged or nearly so, the sewer gasses cannot get out and you will smell them in the kitchen or bathroom...


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine will get to stinking too. There is a vacuum break under the sink on mine which seems to be where the stink comes from. Its just past the p trap. I keep a big jug of clorox under the sink and if it gets to stinking use a half gallon or so. Ive tried the liquid toilet chemical too, but the bleach seems to work better. Pour some bleach in it and fill up the tank and let it sit for a while. Worth a try.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Had the same issue. You can buy stuff to pour down the drain at any RV supply place. Works good. I usually pour about a quater of bottle down if the TT is going to sit for a while. The smell can be coming form the grey tank as well. I smelt it even when I was sure the P trap had water in it. The problem was the grey tank. The grey tank usually doesn't get flushed like the black and food particles can start stinking if they are laying in an empty tank.
Would avoid putting the blue stuff down there. Flush the grey real good, then add a litle of the grey tank freshener and should take care of it hopefully.Did for me.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Thank you. I will have DH get up on the roof and check that vent, we have had problems with wasps in the past and I'll get stuff to put down the drain as well. It was driving me crazy and I was driving DH crazy with my constant searching and cleaning.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

susan/vt said:


> There's a bad smell in the kitchen area of my RV. I spent a lot of time trying to track it down and have finally decided that it is coming from the kitchen sink. dH insisted that he couldn't smell anything, But finally decided that I was right. I'm pretty sure it's coming from the kitchen sink because I decided to fill the sink with some water and after doing that I can no longer smell anything. If it's the P-trap drying out wouldn't filling the sink or just using the the sink take care of that?I checked a lot of the website and they keep referring to a vent. Does anyone know where this vent is located on the 290 RLS? I have tried boring stuff down the trap like cleaning fluids and even the blue stuff from the bathroom with out good results. DH should be able to fix this but doesn't seem as motivated as I am because he can't smell anything. Any suggestions would be welcome. Thank you.Edited to fix spelling errors.


The vent under your sink looks like this. There is a thin rubber flapper inside that can get dirty and stop working. Unscrew the vent, and clean it up really well or replace it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, the kitchen sink doesn't vent to the roof, so don't waste your time going up there. As the above poster says, it's the little vent under the sink, just past the p-trap. We had no problems with it last year, but several camping trips later and very high temps have created quite a stink. Apparently I need to get under there and do some cleaning.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> There's a bad smell in the kitchen area of my RV. I spent a lot of time trying to track it down and have finally decided that it is coming from the kitchen sink. dH insisted that he couldn't smell anything, But finally decided that I was right. I'm pretty sure it's coming from the kitchen sink because I decided to fill the sink with some water and after doing that I can no longer smell anything. If it's the P-trap drying out wouldn't filling the sink or just using the the sink take care of that?I checked a lot of the website and they keep referring to a vent. Does anyone know where this vent is located on the 290 RLS? I have tried boring stuff down the trap like cleaning fluids and even the blue stuff from the bathroom with out good results. DH should be able to fix this but doesn't seem as motivated as I am because he can't smell anything. Any suggestions would be welcome. Thank you.Edited to fix spelling errors.


The vent under your sink looks like this. There is a thin rubber flapper inside that can get dirty and stop working. Unscrew the vent, and clean it up really well or replace it.








[/quote]

2X this. This units are also very common in homes. They are designed to open only when air is needed to allow water to flow to septic. They work much like the vent on a gas can. Vent closed and the gas runs out slowly. Open the vent the gas rushes out. When a vent pipe is difficult to run in a wall, i.e. a kitchen island, these are used. These "automatic" vents commonly stick. If they stick in the closed position you will get very slow water drainage.If they get stuck in the open poistion, you can get sewer gases in the home or RV. Best to just screw it off and replace it.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Think I am going to see if this is something I can do by myself. DH is showing a real lack of enthusiasm in taking care of a smell that he can't smell. LOL


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

susan/vt said:


> Think I am going to see if this is something I can do by myself. DH is showing a real lack of enthusiasm in taking care of a smell that he can't smell. LOL


There are few repairs you will find easier than this one. It simply screws off and the new one screws on. A little teflon tape on the threads would be helpful.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for all your help. DH went out to the camper yesterday and took care of the problem. I guess it was simple to solve and my frustration with the problem encouraged him to find a solution promptly. He still claims he couldn't smell the smell but now neither can I.


----------

